# HELP!!! Blood in Urine!!!



## iamdbf

OMG!!! I had Jade out for playtime a bit earlier today, and then see pee'd on the carpet.(like she does every few days to my disliking). This time, there was a difference. There was blood in it! Not that much, but not just a faint trace either. Also, her poop seemed a bit mucousy(she pooped after that), but not much, and i don't think that is a problem. BUT BLOOD IN PEE!!! I will take her to the vet tomorrow, but can anyone tell me why she may have it, what other symptoms there may be, and anything i should do for her right now? I assume that i should take her to the vet, but if not, tell me. Also, maybe inform me if the mucousy poop is a problem.(it seemed mucousy cuz i saw some residue connecting a couple pieces that had a strand for a second). Come to think of it, she may have has a tiny bit of blood before. a month and a half ago, there was some white stuff in her pee. I learned from these forums that it was vaginal discharge. One time, it was slighty pink, though mostly white. it was a faint colour change, so i though nothing of it, but the discharge may have had a bit of blood.

Plz reply if you can help.

Oh, btw, i have noticed not much behaviour differences. she's still as cute and outgoing as ever. She was being more of a cuddler then usual the past few weeks, and sleeps against me a bit easier, but i think thats just cuz now that she knows her surroundings (i havent had her for all THAT long) she wants to explore a bit less. She still likes to bolt to some places, mostly next to her cage... but yeah.

one more thing, she is just a few months old.


----------



## Hedgiepets

*Re: HELP!!! PEE IN BLOOD!!!*

Definitely needs to see the vet ASAP. It could be a UTI or uterine infection.


----------



## iamdbf

*Re: HELP!!! PEE IN BLOOD!!!*

Oops. i meant to say blood in pee in title. can a mod change it???

hey, whats UTI???


----------



## Kalandra

*Re: HELP!!! PEE IN BLOOD!!!*

urinary tract infection. Could also be bladder infection, kidney stones, etc. Uterine tumors are also a possibility, but at her age, I'd lean towards a UTI.


----------



## iamdbf

*Re: HELP!!! PEE IN BLOOD!!!*

Thanks. my dad is trying to arrange a vet appointment for today.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

*Re: HELP!!! PEE IN BLOOD!!!*



iamdbf said:


> Thanks. my dad is trying to arrange a vet appointment for today.


Keep us updated, and let us know what the vet says. Good luck!

Pix


----------



## iamdbf

As part of keeping u updated, she just peed, and no blood! i got a pee smaple and poop sample tho, top give to the vet. The poop worries me now. It is very mucousy. i put it in a cup, and it is sticking to the edge By some clearish fluid (ew) also, there is some blackish strand connecting two pieces. Should i take a pic. so u guys can see if it looks like certain conditions???

Btw, still no new behavior changes, except she seems to not know when she's pooping. Twice when she pooped, she kept on moving around during it. she usually stops till its done.

One more thing, her vagina seemed a bit red this morning.(not around it, but in the opining), but that might just be a bit of left over blood.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Get her to the vet's office ASAP.


----------



## LizardGirl

Black, tarry poop is likely a sign of internal bleeding. Get her to a vet ASAP!


----------



## iamdbf

I will get her asap. my dad has been doing other work when i didn't think he wass. i just told him to make an appointment.

Her poop isn't black tho, there is just one tiny part that is dark brown.


----------



## Gnarly

Any updates? How's Jade?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Hi Gnarly,

He was on the CHAT tonight, and was waiting on his Dad to call the Vet. Apparantly his dad doesn't see the urgency, as he has been putting it off all day long.

Pix


----------



## LizardGirl

iamdbf, have you found a vet yet?


----------



## Gnarly

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> Hi Gnarly,
> 
> He was on the CHAT tonight, and was waiting on his Dad to call the Vet. Apparantly his dad doesn't see the urgency, as he has been putting it off all day long.
> 
> Pix


 Oh that's for the update Pix, I missed the chat. Poor Jade.


----------



## lilhoglet

I hope Jade is okay! Sending good wishes!


----------



## sebian

Yeah is there any update?!


----------



## LizardGirl

How was the vet? How is Jade?


*waiting for an update*


----------



## iamdbf

Sorry. i've been too busy to do things that aren't necessary lately (taking care of/playing with Jade counts as things that were necsessary and i did) but i couldn't fit in much computer time in the past couple weeks.

As for th comment on my dad not seeing it urgent, he did kinda, but he just always takes forever to maove on to the next thing and get things done. ugh.
The vet said that she could have had some trama in her cage where she got hurt. If it only happened one time that there was blood, it is okay. Guess what? a bit over a week later... ya. blood again. So we took her to the vet a couple days ago. He examined her and saw no problems, but he couldn't get her to pee by squeezing her bladder. He doesn't want to stick a needle in her, so he told me that i should get a pee sample for him to test, which i will really soon. (as soon as i can, its just hard to catch the pee while she is doing it)

As for that day i took her, I AM SO PROUD OF MY BABY! First we went to the vet, and she was very brave and didn't get scared or huff or visor-down(i came up with that term just now). Anyways, after the vet, we had to pick up my older brother at school. I went to that school last year there, so i know most of the ppl. I brought Jade in to show a couple teachers who had known during school that i was going to eventually have a hedgie, but more people saw her than inteded. All of the studends from my previously classes approached me and her, asked questions, and pet her (with my permission of course) . She was very outgoing! She only got a bit scared and tensed up her quills once, but for the long while that i was there deciding to show her off, she was being a good girl and behaving nicely. Everyone loved her and said she was adorable. She did not even come close to getting stressed or curling into a ball. (tho that last thing is actually hard to get her to do, she only sleeps in a full ball) She handled it great and i'm proud of Jade. So we got home and here we are. i'm having difficulty getting a urine sample, cuz Jade pees (often on me :roll with no warning and by the time i grab the cup next to me, it's done. but i have seen her pee normal about 9 times since i saw the first blood, and only 3 times have there been blood.
Btw, both the vet and someone who had a hedgie who i think worked there said that she is well tempered and one of the nicest hedgie's they've seen. (and cute too!)
So ya. Jade deserves some treats.
As for me, sorry i've been bad with keeping u updated. I will do better, but Jade is fine now, and i should know soon if anything's wrong. I hope nobody thought i hadn't been on cuz somethin happened to Jade. yah... bye!


----------



## Nancy

First off, you need to find a new vet. Having her pee and taking a sample will not tell you where the blood is coming from and also will give a contaminated sample. She needs to be gassed and urine pulled directly from her bladder by inserting a fine needle. If there is blood and bacteria, then she has a bladder infection. If no blood, then the blood is uterine and she will need to be spayed.


----------



## iamdbf

Test results are in: Jade has no infestion or anything. She must have somehow gotten hurt twice.


----------



## sebian

hmmmm

While I'm very glad to hear she doesn't have some sort of infection, it's still a bit concerning. 

Is there still blood in her urine? Could it possibly be a hormonal issue (Nancy?)?


----------



## LizardGirl

So, the vet is assuming she got internally injured, twice, and is going to dismiss it? I don't think that is the most likely reason she is/was bleeding... :?


----------



## PinnyMommy

sebian said:


> hmmmm
> 
> While I'm very glad to hear she doesn't have some sort of infection, it's still a bit concerning.
> 
> Is there still blood in her urine? Could it possibly be a hormonal issue (Nancy?)?


Hi, 
I am not Nancy.. however,

I found this post that she wrote alot about blood in urine and spaying..

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=577

Also,

There are breeds of shrews that have been known to have menstruation. Below is a link from a forum asking about such things like animals having their periods. Dogs and Apes and Elephant Shrews are mentioned in the article.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Wild-Animals ... uation.htm


----------



## lilhoglet

PinnyMommy said:


> There are breeds of shrews that have been known to have menstruation.


I thought female hedgehogs did not have periods because they were induced into heat by a male... so wouldn't that be the only way she would ovulate?


----------



## Nancy

lilhoglet said:


> I thought female hedgehogs did not have periods because they were induced into heat by a male... so wouldn't that be the only way she would ovulate?


You are right. They don't have periods. They only way a hedgehog has uterine bleeding is if something is wrong.


----------



## sebian

PinnyMommy said:


> Hi,
> I am not Nancy.. however,


I'm sorry Pinny! Nancy is usually my crisis go-to. I'm glad there's someone that knows so much about (and where to find good information about) lady hedgies too 

Are there any updates on her, iam?


----------



## iamdbf

So far her pee has been fine... i will keep looking out. (call me dbf for short)


----------



## GoldenEyes

Has there been any more blood in her urine?


----------



## Lilysmommy

This thread is from three years ago, and the original poster hasn't been on here in a couple years.


----------

